# My first fatties



## coyote1 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm doing my first fatties for Christmas Breakfast   i will have more qviews tomarrow but here is one I got with my phone








they are egg ,hashbrowns and cheese with ham in one


----------



## captsly (Dec 25, 2010)

Boy that sounds good!!  Don't forget to get some pics of the finished fattie!!


----------



## coyote1 (Dec 25, 2010)

ok got pic. loaded to pc they went fast

hashbrowns egg cheese







hash browns egg cheese ham







my first weave













on the smoker they go







it was to cold out 200 was as hot as i could get the smoker so 2 hours on the smoker 1 hour in the oven







not bad for my first try







and with ham







now time to start the spare ribs for dinner


----------



## captsly (Dec 25, 2010)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 25, 2010)

NICE!! congrats on your fatties - bet they didn't last long!


----------



## smokezilla (Dec 28, 2010)

nice looking fatties, did you glaze them


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2010)

Fatties look great! I like the combination, eggs, hashbrowns, cheese, & ham.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks real good Coyote1 !!!

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2010)

Your fatties look awesome and I know that they were great tasting too. Now where are the ribs I want to see the ribs.............................LOL


----------



## coyote1 (Dec 28, 2010)

no glaze I put them in oven to crisp the bacon and they where hot out of the oven  

spare ribs


----------



## lexscsmoker (Dec 28, 2010)

.  Very nice.  I'd love to try the hashbrowns.


----------



## smokermark (Dec 28, 2010)

Those look fantastic. Looking mighty tasty. Great job!


----------



## meateater (Dec 28, 2010)

Nothing like dual fatties.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2010)

WHOA! Ribs look fantastic! What a meal!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 29, 2010)

Both ribs and fatties look like they came out great! Nothing like smoked meats for breakfast, lunch, and dinner - the perfect trifecta!


----------



## rdknb (Dec 29, 2010)

they look very good and now I am very hungry


----------



## coyote1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank You all more to come


----------

